# Gbatemp fantasy football league



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm making a fantasy football league for Gbatemp in preparation for next season
Join at: fantasy.premierleague.com

Make you team and then go to join leagues then Create/join league and type this in
"188999-55980" 
(Not including quote tags)

Also post the name of your team in this style
"Name of team/Username"

Teams:
Dizzel rovers/Alidsl


----------

